# Anyone at Wizarding World? [merged]



## Numismatist (Jun 18, 2010)

Heading there in two weeks...wondering if it's REALLY COOL:whoopie:  or not ?


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 18, 2010)

We're coming down the end of July.  I've been wondering if it is a huge mistake.  Heat, big crowds, new attraction...

On the plus side, we've never been to Orlando in the summer and are looking forward to the water parks.  For Universal, I think I am splurging and buying the Express Plus pass to get to the front of the lines.

Deb


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 18, 2010)

We are heading there in October.  It is going to be COOL.  Everyone who has seen it says it is amazing.  You are going to hate it....simply because you are going during its first month of being open and you are there in the heart of Summer (busiest season).  So, I hope you can enjoy it, but I am afraid that you will get angry with the 10 million people in your way.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 18, 2010)

Just found this review.  I didn't read the more detailed one because I want some surprises!

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/06/17/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-forbidden-journey-reviews/


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 18, 2010)

*[merged at this point] the Harry Potter thing opened today in orlando...*

ORLANDO - Universal Orlando's Wizarding World of Harry Potter opened officially to the public this morning, as the stars of the Harry Potter film series greeted elementary school children and ushered them through the gate to Hogsmeade.



http://www.themeparkinsider.com/index.cfm


the crowds were reported to be massive with lines forming at 5:30 am to get into the parking garage.. traffic around Universal area was a nightmare that lasted all day.. there are some great videos of opening festivities at theme park insider the like above..

can't wait to see it next year.. :whoopie:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 18, 2010)

Hogswort, I believe.

Hogsmeade, must be a potent drink to tolerate those crowds.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 19, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> Hogswort, I believe.
> 
> Hogsmeade, must be a potent drink to tolerate those crowds.


Hogwarts is the school.  Hogsmeade is the village.  Universal built Hogsmeade Village.

I hate crowds.  I hate muggy heat.  I hate muggy heated crowds.  We are going in July.  Stupid or what!  I had little say in the matter.


----------



## irish (Jun 19, 2010)

we plan on going in MARCH..better with the grandkids, but, i"m going with or without!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 19, 2010)

Rose Pink, 
Thanks for the correct info. Enjoy your trip. Please post a review of this new Universal attraction.

I may have to go visit in January with a nephew or three.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 19, 2010)

I expect this to be very good.  I am sure my grandchildren would love it. We took them to Disneyworld 3 times and Universal once.

At this point, I would like to see the grands exposed more to the real world.  They are pretty much immersed in all kinds of virtual words on their nintendo ds and other devices. 

There are so many great things to see like the Grand Canyon etc.  We are going to try to get them exposed to these great sights that can change the way you see the word - the real world.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2010)

We have seen that area take shape over the last few years and are amazed at the physical transformation of that area, but we didn't notice many new attractions.  We will see if it's really that special.  I am guessing it's not going to be.  Then again, I really dislike roller coasters, so the only ride I enjoy is Spiderman.  I can ride the Seuss stuff, too.


----------



## silentg (Jun 19, 2010)

There were 5,000 people at the opening yesterday.  Lines were long. Folks showed up as early as 5:30 a.m.  Even if you wanted a refund, the lines were 2 1/2 hours for that.  We will go when the hoopla dies down a bit.  There is still Disney to visit.
Here is the link to Orlando Sentinel

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...tter-theme-park-opening,0,410481.photogallery


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow!  The pictures of the lines are something else.  I am getting a bit scared about our visit.  Surely, things will be better in a few weeks but I'm betting it is still a zoo.

Deb


----------



## Mosca (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL, we're going to be there TOMORROW. 

Actually, Orlando and Dissny tomorrow, Universal on Thurs/Fri.


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 25, 2010)

bumpity bump!


----------



## kbinpvb (Jun 25, 2010)

*Going in October*

Can't wait until next year, but HOPE that we are being smart by going this October on a weekday during the school year.  It could be pleasant weather and could have smaller crowds???!!!


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd love to hear from anyone who has gone and what they thought of it - also how the crowds were.

We're going to be in Orlando the last week of July and I really want to see it, but as I'm the only real Harry Potter enthusiast in the family, I'm going to feel dreadfully guilty if we spend hours in the heat waiting for stuff that only I want to see.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 28, 2010)

Mosca said:


> LOL, we're going to be there TOMORROW.
> 
> Actually, Orlando and Dissny tomorrow, Universal on Thurs/Fri.


Okay, so how was it?  Wizarding minds want to know.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 29, 2010)

*Mosca...how were the lines?*



Mosca said:


> LOL, we're going to be there TOMORROW.
> 
> Actually, Orlando and Dissny tomorrow, Universal on Thurs/Fri.



Yes, please advise........inquiring minds want to know!  Did you buy the Express pass too?

We will be there in 2 weeks.  Deb Brown & Rose Pink, when are you going?


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 29, 2010)

Honeydew said:


> Yes, please advise........inquiring minds want to know! Did you buy the Express pass too?
> 
> We will be there in 2 weeks. Deb Brown & Rose Pink, when are you going?


Mid-July.  DD heard that some people were not able to ride due to size but the website does not give a weight or girth limit so I don't know what the cut-off is.  I doubt we will have any problems but it is something to consider.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 29, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Mid-July.  DD heard that some people were not able to ride due to size but the website does not give a weight or girth limit so I don't know what the cut-off is.  I doubt we will have any problems but it is something to consider.



Yes, true, it was on yahoo yesterday and here is a link with an article & picture of someone who couldn't fit.  The ride restraints must "click" 3 times and he only got 2 clicks.
http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...-ride-harry-potter-and-the-forbidden-journey/


----------



## Mosca (Jul 1, 2010)

OK, here's the skinny.

We arrived at the park at opening. At a reasonable walking pace, we made it to the line, which by that time stretched from WWHP, through Adventureland, through Toon Lagoon; and not straight through, but circuitously, around the edges, with ropes doubling the line back on itself. We hit the line at about 9:10. This wasn't the line for any one attraction; this was the line _to get into WWHP_. *(EDIT: The wait in line was almost 2 hours, we got into WWHP at about 10:50.)*











*TIP: When we left WWHP, there was no line. Go do other stuff first, while everyone is in line, go on Spiderman, Hulk, Jurassic Park, all the stuff that's usually 60 minutes will be 25 minutes. Go to WWHP after 1-2 PM. You can save on the Express Passes, too; they are not valid in WWHP, nor on the Rip Ride Rocket in Universal Studios. WWHP is still just as crowded then as it is any other time, but you don't have to wait in line to get in, just at the attractions inside.

Once inside WWHP, it is a cluster, at least now. You will be basically elbow to elbow, shoulder to shoulder anywhere you want to go. Not much attention was places on crowd movement, IMO; on entering, you can go to the left, for the new ride, or to the right, which leads down a cul-de-sac, where 75% of the crowd goes (and then tries to get out of); anyone who isn't going to the left, plus everyone _coming from_ the left. The shops and restaurants are down the cul-de-sac. The lines to get into the shops depend on where then are; count on 45 minutes (at least this summer) to get into the high traffic area shops. 






I found a shop off the the side and waited about 15-20 minutes, but once inside it was elbow to elbow, shoulder to shoulder. It's hard to describe just how bad traffic was in that store. On entering, there is a large display shelf almost in front of the door; you have to go either left, or right. The corridors for either are only large enough for one person at a time. But if you go right, that is also the checkout area. So you have to go left... but that is where the people who are leaving without buying are trying to go the other direction from you. This was a wand shop. You are supposed to get one fitted for you, but people were just reaching for wand boxes, like those old cartoons from the 40s of women at department store sales. 






There was a neat display inside, though; a book that bites.







There are two old rides that have been renamed and had the fences moved to bring them into the new park, Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff were coasters previously in The Lost Continent. There is one new ride, HP's Forbidden Journey. As you might expect, this is the direction most people go upon entering...






WARNING: Big/fat people (like me) need not stand in line. Go right to the front, try the test seats. If you can't click them shut 3 times in a row, don't bother. I couldn't come within 6" of a click, but I'm pretty big (6'2", 300 lbs). However, you don't have to be real, real big. The chairs are off to the right, behind the crowd in this photo, you can see the top:






Those in the party who did go on the ride thought it was pretty good; they described it as "Soarin' on steroids", where all the swoops and drops and turns are much faster and abrupt. The wait was about 45 minutes, controlled mostly by the limitation on the number of guests allowed into WWHP.


DO NOT attempt to eat sit-down food here if you are immediately hungry! The line to get into any dining area is, I dunno; an hour, maybe? 90 minutes? And even upon leaving WWHP, the closest dining areas were packed. We wound up waiting 25 minutes in line at the border of Adventureland and Toon Lagoon.


The wait for Butterbeer was 45 minutes.






Butterbeer is cream soda with a butterscotch foam applied. A large costs... $10.65. But you get to keep the mug. You get to carry the mug around with you the rest of the day. 

*TIP: If you want a butterbeer quickly; go to where the bathrooms are, and there is a small, peaceful patio. There is a door back there into a bar area, and the line was only about 10 people deep. No food served at the bar, though. And there was no one at the patio, either.

I caught the singing frogs, but I was in line at the time and didn't get a picture. Fun a capella. 

Overall, to say I was underwhelmed is not quite right; disappointed is more like it. If you are used to Disney, and aware of the differences between Disney and Universal, then the worst of those differences are on display here. Disney are masters of understanding crowds, and they don't funnel people into cul-de-sacs. Their shops are open, with multiple traffic lanes. The most recent attractions, like Soarin', have fun waiting areas. Universal tries to make the experience more immersive, but in doing so they tend to ignore the realities that their "worlds" are set into. 

All of this might change, of course, as people get used to WWHP and the excitement dies down. I hope so. But in the end, it really looks like it was designed for maybe 1,000 or so people at a time, not for what we estimated at perhaps 10,000-15,000.  *(EDIT: I checked with Mary Joan, she says more like 2,500-5,000 at a time.)* If your kids are looking forward to it, go. Do it later in the day, not at the beginning. Skip the express passes, they're not good in WWHP and not needed elsewhere (because WWHP sucks people away from the other good stuff).

And also; we went to Universal Studios the next day, and it was delightful! The longest we waited for anything was 15 minutes for Men in Black, we walked right onto/into almost everything else, including Terminator 3D and The Mummy (the kids rode it 3 times in a row). The line for burgers was about 10 people deep. We saw and did everything we wanted to between 11AM and 4PM, and we were back at the hotel by 6.

They skipped the Rip Ride Rocket; it seemed to break down frequently, didn't take Express Pass, and frankly it looked pretty intimidating to them both; the first thing it does is takes you straight up. It was shut down when we arrived, and during the day there were frequent lapses between cars of as long as 15 minutes. Here it is shut down:


----------



## zcrider (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for that nice description and pictures.  It looks really fun!  And now the rest of us know better what to expect!!


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, Mosca.  You described what I expected--except for the express pass part.  When DH bought the tix, Universal told him they were good for HP and suggested he upgrade to them.  He is going to call today.  If they are not going to honor them, I want a refund!


----------



## jamstew (Jul 2, 2010)

Is the "express pass" the same thing as "front of the line pass"? My traveling buddy and I booked one night on-site during our Disney trip strictly for this benefit, but if it's not good at HP, we'll be canceling it


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 2, 2010)

We have preferred annual passes that expire in September, and Universal always sends us a great renewal deal via mail.  We may not renew this time.  We go during the off-season times, but I am not a HP fan and don't really want to be in crowded parks, just because they opened one new ride.  I think we will wait until the excitement of Harry Potter dies down to go again.  Rick may disagree, but I just cannot see us doing this anytime in the near future.  

Sometimes I drag myself to Universal anyway, because I love Disney and find Universal employees rather the opposite of Disney's.  

I had an incident with a security guard  at Universal Studios once that kept me from wanting to step foot into the park for five years.  That was back in 1998.  My daughter and I still get angry when we talk about it. We had our tickets refunded that day by Guest Relations.  

I cannot tell you how much I wanted to punch that security guard out.  :rofl:  He was a bully!  No ride at Universal is worthy of abusive treatment by a security guard.  It's a long story....


----------



## Mosca (Jul 2, 2010)

From the Universal Express Pass website:

----------------

NOT AVAILABLE ON THE FOLLOWING ATTRACTIONS:

Universal Studios Florida

    * Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit®



Universal's Islands of Adventure

    * Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey™
    * Pteranodon Flyers®



------------

So, it would be good for the Dragon Challenge.


When we got there early, all the non-WWHP stuff was light; 15 minutes for Spiderman, 10 minutes for Jurrasic Park, etc. I still say, do that early, go to WWHP late, and save the $60 per person per day. Stuff gets expensive, even if it is for vacation. And the Express Pass is just not really needed at Universal Studios, IMO. We walked right onto Twister 3 times, twice in the morning and once in the afternoon, and this was the last week in June.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, Mosca, for the information!  I appreciate all of the detail you've included.

I've decided to hold off for a bit.  Our daughter is only 6, and not really into Harry Potter yet.  My husband tolerates the movies but hasn't read the books, so won't be that interested, either.  I think our little one is probably too little for most of the other attractions at Universal, so our main purpose for going would be to check out the Harry Potter stuff.  Perhaps in a couple more years the crowds will wane


----------



## jmatias (Jul 3, 2010)

We were there on July 26, Saturday with our several families from our baseball team and had a great day.  Got into the park slightly before 9 am.  Walked towards Hulk and saw that the line to WWHP was right in front of Spiderman!  So, we went on all the other rides, Hulk, Spiderman, barges, Jurassic Park, several times with basically no wait at all. 

Around 11:30 we went to see where the WWHP was and it was gone.  You could walk right in.  So we headed over and the area was very busy.  We all decided to ride FJ in the single rider line b/c that wait was only 20 minutes compared to the 90+ minutes for the regular line.  Very cool ride.  Lots of motion though so if you are prone to motion sickness I would say best not to ride.

WWHP had lines everywhere so we just visited select shops to get a feel and will explore more thoroughly when we visit again in the following years.

Jen


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 10, 2010)

Jen, thanks for the update.  We will be there in two weeks and it sounds like the park is doable.  We will definitely do the single rider line for HP.  

Deb


----------



## beanie (Jul 11, 2010)

not so on thursday . we arrived around 11 and the  line for everything good was at an hr and a half. just to get into the wwhp was also an hr and a half. being season ticket holders we were just going to stop in before meeting someone for dinner that evening. we decide to leave and meet them at their hotel and lounge by the pool before dinner . I can not enjoy the parks like that !


----------



## Honeydew (Jul 13, 2010)

jamstew said:


> My traveling buddy and I booked one night on-site during our Disney trip strictly for this benefit, but if it's not good at HP, we'll be canceling it



We will be going to Universal tomorrow & Thur; staying on-site overnight just Wed.  We had booked it previously just for the benefits of early entry and front of the line express pass (good for both days).  I almost cancelled the nights stay after reading previous posts but DH wanted to keep it, just incase the lines were longer once schools let out.  After reading the last post, I think I'm glad we kept it.  I will update later in the week to let you know if it was worth the extra $.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 13, 2010)

beanie said:


> not so on thursday . we arrived around 11 and the  line for everything good was at an hr and a half. just to get into the wwhp was also an hr and a half. being season ticket holders we were just going to stop in before meeting someone for dinner that evening. we decide to leave and meet them at their hotel and lounge by the pool before dinner . I can not enjoy the parks like that !



I wonder if there is a good or bad day of the week?  or if its just arbitrary?  I think the other poster had a fairly good visit on Saturday.  Maybe that's travel day and a quiet park day?

Looking forward to more reports!

Deb


----------



## Honeydew (Jul 15, 2010)

*Ok, back from Harry Potter*

So we went to Islands of Adventure yesterday and Universal Studios today.  In short, I would say it was Definately worth staying overnight at their hotel for the benefits.  We were at I of A by 8am, going straight to HP.  With the early entry we were able to get in & out of Forbidden Journey by 8:40.  This is one of the rides you can't fast pass on.  By 9:10am or so the HP section was getting very crowded and a long wait line was forming to get in.  The biggest disappointment was that we couldn't get into the wand shop.  Well, I should say we could have if we wanted to wait 3 hrs!  The rest of the park (actually both) was still busy with some lines upwards of 60-80 minutes wait.  With the express pass, we never waited more than 10 minutes.   My kids said they felt like VIP's and couldn't believe they were "cutting the lines".  Now, the only problem is I have two spoiled childen and also a spoiled DH :ignore: !  If you are traveling with yonger children or don't have the patients to stand in long, hot lines, it is totally worth the splurge, IMO.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 16, 2010)

We were there Tuesday and Wednesday (July 13, 14) of this week.  We went to Universal Studios first on Tuesday.  It wasn't overly crowded but still more than I like.  We had the Express Passes and were glad we did. The Simpsons roller coaster ride (a simulator) was pleasantly surprising and probably my favorite of the day.  I know just enough about the show that I was able to get most of the jokes.  I've also seen "Honey, I Blew Up the Kid" and dialogue from that movie plays into the ride as well.  I left laughing.

We walked over to Islands of Adventure in the late afternoon, stopping at NBA City for an early supper.  It was the last full restaurant before entering the park so that is how we ended up there.  It was cool, uncrowded and the food was decent.

Wizarding World was crowded Tuesday evening but there were no lines just to get into the park.  DH and DD wanted to ride the dueling dragons roller coaster.  I wasn't feeling well--the muggy heat and crowds were smothering me.  I saw a little opening near the girls restroom and went back to explore.  There was an uncrowded patio and I found a place to sit.  Then I remembered Mosca's post and realized this was the place one could get butterbeer without standing in a long, long line.  I sent DH off to get me one before he and DD headed for the roller coaster.

They were back in less time than I would have thought.  The Express Passes were good for the dragon roller coaster and they were able to ride both sides without waiting.

Then we headed up to the castle for the main attraction.  We took the singles line but I don't think it moved any faster than the regular line.  I don't do well with motion sickness and being jerked around.  I can usually handle one ride but then have to take it easy for a few hours to recover.  Well, this ride was so jerky that I spent the last half of it trying not to throw up.  If you are not subject to motion sickness, it is a very good ride with a mixture of thrills and visual effects.  The line was not too long that evening.

We waited maybe half an hour to get into the candy store.  Not only are the dark chocolate Peppermint Toads less expensive than the milk chocolate Frogs, they taste better, too.  The box isn't as pretty though and you don't get a collectible wizard card.  There was a line for the cashier at the store as well as a line to get in.  However, if you go to the pastry counter (the caldron cake was expensive but tasty) and check out there, the line may be shorter.  We didn't have to wait at all.  The candy store and Zonko's are connected so be sure you walk past the counter to see the other side, too.  That is where the shorter cashier line is.

We didn't even try to get into the wand shop.

On Wednesday, we went to Islands of Adventure to check out other parts of that park.  We noticed there were lines to get into Wizarding World at least until a little past noon.  We didn't go back to HPWW until the afternoon and it was more crowded than it had been the evening before.  I had to leave, it was just too much for me.

Orlando was very hot and very humid.  As soon as I walked outside I felt smothered by the hot, wet air.  My clothes stuck to me and I felt miserable.  Add to that the crowds and it was more than I could handle.  Every few minutes I needed to find a cool place to sit.  Unfortunately, the parks are not set up for people to sit in air-conditioned peace.  Even the shaded outdoor spots were too muggy for me--and it was next to impossible to find a place to sit.  You can pack more people into a space if you make them stand up.  Even some of the attractions don't have seating.  The Twister attraction at Universal and Neptune's Temple in Lost Continent were two such "rides" where you have to stand the entire time.  If you are not tall (and I'm not) you don't get to see much unless you can crowd into the front of the front row--which I couldn't.

I did find a quiet, uncrowded and cool place to sit in the Lost Continent area.  It is a magic shop and they do magic shows there.  I sat in that shop while DD and DH were fighting the crowds at HPWW.

We had an early supper on Wednesday at Mythos.  It was decent and a nice respite from the crowds and heat.  We made reservations when we first got to the park that morning.  

My recommendation would be that if you can wait until October, go when the weather is cooler and the parks are less crowded.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 2, 2010)

We were at Islands of Adventure on Thursday, 7/29.  It was very hot, humid and crowded.  We arrived around noonish and started with the Hulk and worked our way around to Harry Potter.  I bought the express passes which made it a bit easier.  We went on a couple of water rides thinking that would be a nice way to cool down.  We were completely soaked on both of them.  I expected some splashing but this was ridiculous.

We entered the Wizarding World area around 5pm.  There were lines for everything.  I admit to being a bit underwhelmed.  We ate a the Three Broomsticks around 7:30 with no lines and the food was mediocre.  We did enjoy our butterbeers and pumpkin juice.  

We waited at least an hour before getting into the castle for the Forbidden Journey.  I'm sure someone told me that the line was interesting but NOT.  It was just alot of standing in the heat.  They could improve by having video monitors with HP scenes, etc. or just about anything to break up the boredom.  The castle was very cool and well done and the ride was fun if not particularly scary.  I realized later that my expectations were high because we had visited many Scottish castles last summer and this was just a ride - not a real castle.

We waited maybe 40 minutes to go into Ollivander's and see the wand "show".  It was fun.  I am very glad we didn't wait to get into Honeydukes and Zonkos.  We walked through right before closing and there really wasn't much of interest.

When the last movie was released, the Museum of Science and Industry here in Chicago had a big HP display with many of the costumes and settings from the movie.  I thought that was much more interesting than Hogsmeade at Universal.  My kids got sorted by the sorting hat, etc. and we didn't have to stand in line in the heat.

Deb


----------

